# Fast or slow. Heavy or light



## Aaturner (Jan 18, 2018)

I am new to turning pens , and want to try and get the best possible finish on acrylics. Do you sand through 12000 micro mesh at a high or low speed? Heavy pressure or light preasure? Any feedback would be a great help. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## CREID (Jan 18, 2018)

Low speed, wet sand, light pressure. First I wet sand with 400 before I MM. Then after MM I polish with Maguires Plastx at medium speed.


----------



## Brotherdale (Jan 18, 2018)

My heavy handed sanding has caused me many hours of extra work. Sanding with light pressure is the way to go for finish work.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 19, 2018)

Some new turners don't realise how much material wet and dry sanding can remove even with fine grits so, I support the advice giving above...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Wescott (Jan 19, 2018)

Low speed, wet sand through 600, MM with a light touch through first three pads (1280 I think) followed by three coats of PlastX


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2018)

Instead of heavy pressure, use lower grits and move up using the next up grit. I have noticed over the years that "heavy pressure" is used when a slight defect is noticed and one (we or I) want to get it out without having to go back down a grit. Take your time and enjoy the journey of pen making. It is the enjoyment of the journey that produces the best pens.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 19, 2018)

You are going to get a ton of excellent, up to date advice from experts here.  You also may try in the search box "Scratch free acrylic Finish". You may find a process that appeals to you. Happy turning and finishing!


----------



## dogcatcher (Jan 19, 2018)

Also remember to wipe down with a "clean" paper towel between grits.  Especially if you are using cheap sandpaper, one grain of "sand" from a lower grit will devastate a smooth finish.


----------



## Aaturner (Jan 19, 2018)

So do we go with low speed, about how many RPMs


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 19, 2018)

I agree. Low speeds. My pen lathe goes down to two hundred something. That's good. I also support clearing off the mess from the previous grit before the next one. I keep separate "baths" of water for each grit (the plastic cream cheese tubs from Panera work great ).


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2018)

Most pen lathes go down to about 600 RPM and some finer ones go slower. 600RPM is fine.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes, slow speed mine is about 500, wet sanding also sand lengthways between each grit. Then a plastic polish to finish 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JPW062 (Jan 21, 2018)

Definitely light touch.  
I go a bit faster on the finer grits.  Maybe 1000.  I seem to get a really smooth finish that way.  In my mind it is building up enough heat to melt a bit, but I am not really sure about that.


----------



## JimB (Jan 21, 2018)

JPW062 said:


> Definitely light touch.
> I go a bit faster on the finer grits.  Maybe 1000.  I seem to get a really smooth finish that way.  In my mind it is building up enough heat to melt a bit, but I am not really sure about that.



You are not building up that much heat. If it was melting anything you would have a mess, not a smooth finish


----------



## Aaturner (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the info.


----------

